# Hotel Near Wakefield May Have Been Repossed



## wonderer (Sep 9, 2019)

Service station Hotel near Wakefield just off a major motorway don't know a lot about this hotel I know the name but don't want to post it the place is quite vandalised now with obvious signs of homeless and drug users frequenting this place quite a surprise to see most of all the beds mattress and sheets still in place anyway on to the pictures enjoy 

A Few from the outside first

















Onto the inside


























































Some Power Distribution

















































































Thanks For Looking


----------



## Wrench (Sep 9, 2019)

Nice work, thanks for sharing


----------



## lmb797 (Jan 29, 2020)

great pictures. Anyone know why this closed? i would've thought it would've done well as it was next to a motorway


----------



## Landie_Man (Feb 5, 2020)

I reckon it was a Days Inn. Not that that gives the location away, looks to have been occupied by Days Inn


----------

